# What early model datsuns will these wheels fit?



## b210gx (Nov 21, 2008)

found these on ebay. 
eBay Motors: Vintage Datsun/Nissan Alloy Wheels *RARE* !NO RESERVE! (item 300274983058 end time Nov-25-08 10:09:38 PST)
What would they fit on?


----------



## Rob E (Dec 18, 2005)

As the ad doesn't list an offset I am making a couple of assumptions to get here. The bolt circle listed will have these wheels fit 1200's, b210's, 210's (known in the rest of the planet as 310's I think), 240-60-80Z,s (although they caame with 14 or 15" wheels) even some early 240SX's had that same bolt circle but that is where I think you would run into offset problems. If they are a way big offset you may have to employ some custom spacers to fit them properly.

Hope that helps.

Edit- I just went back and looked at the ad again. Along the bottom of the description the poster listed cars that they would fit. He has some on his list that I forgot, but I believe his list to be accurate, take a look.


----------

